# thermometer from usa



## paul stephen (Aug 29, 2014)

hi guys s this a good thermometer for the money http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ET73-Mave...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a92c6bbc3


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello Paul.  I have yet to order mine but the folks seem to swear by that therm..  Seems to be the mutts nuts.  Don't submerge the probe and wire in water.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks will order it just trying get all y stuff sorted before i do a smoke


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 29, 2014)

I have an ET733, but it is very similar. I don't know what the difference is but if it works anything like mine, it will be great
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## john trotter (Aug 31, 2014)

just ordered mine ready for next weekend, oh what to smoke next?


----------



## wade (Sep 4, 2014)

John Trotter said:


> just ordered mine ready for next weekend, oh what to smoke next?


John - Which one did you go for? 


Paul Stephen said:


> hi guys s this a good thermometer for the money http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ET73-Mave...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a92c6bbc3


Paul - I haven't used the ET-73 that is in your link however I have several ET-732s and an ET-733. They both do a great job and are very reliable. The ET-732 is less expensive and is the one I use most. The ET-733 took me a little time to get used to (it was just a little different I guess) but now I like using it too. The ET-732/733 appear to be the most popular themometers on here and you wont go far wrong if you get one.













Thermometers1.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 26, 2014


----------



## john trotter (Sep 4, 2014)

wade i went for the maverick  wireless model


----------

